# Deer Backstrap



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 deer back strap whole
1 1/2 lbs fresh andouille sausage
2 large onions
2 bell peppers (yellow,red,orange,green)
6-8 cloves of garlic
2-3 tbls good olive oil
cajun seasoning
tabassco sauce
1/2 bunch of scallions

First take the backstrap and make a hole through
the center lengthways then stuff all of the sausage inside. Then season the outside with cajun seasoning and tabassco sauce. Heat the oil in a large black iron or maganlite pot. Add the
back strap and brown evenly on all sides letting kinda stick to th epot. After you get it well browned. remove it from the pot. add onions, garlic, peppers, and scallions and saute until limp and transparent. You can add more cajun spice if you wish. After this is done put the backstrap back inro th epot with the other ingredients and add enough water or beef stock to reach about halfway up the backstrap. bring temp to a slight boil. Remove from heat and place whole pot into 325 deg oven and bake for 2-2 1/2 hours or until it starts falling apart.


----------

